# Aquatic frogs



## chrisbennett88888 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, I was just looking for some help. I have never heard anything about aquatic frogs or had anything to do with them. However I have found myself with two of them!! 

I do not know anything that they require so I would greatly appreciate any help you can give. 

My gf's uncle has a hardware store and he set up a small fish section selling all kinds of fish which he is quite an expert on. He placed an order for fish and when the boxes arrived on friday they didn't contain fish, instead there were some frogs. When he contacted the company they couldn't tell him how the mix up had happened, but told him to just get rid of them and they would send out the correct fish.

So having nowhere for them to go, I couldn't let them come to any harm so I said I'd have them, but now I need some advice. 

Thanks in advance!!

They are Albino. One is about an inch long inc legs and the other is about 2in inc legs

Even tho we have only had them a couple of days we have become quite attached. We don't really want to get rid of them. Just in need of advice. So many places say different things and so many different products. We don't quite understand it all.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

heres a good care sheet if thats what they are 

www.pollywog.co.uk African Clawed Frog (Xenopus laevis) Care Sheet


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

I had a few of these years ago and they are soo cute ( I think everything is) ...my males mating call was flipping loud though LOL


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

feed on a variety of worms except NO MEALWORMS! having fish you should have some blackworms or blood worms or some kind


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

I feed mine on bloodworm, chopped ox heart and the occasional waxworm as a treat.

I use an old fashioned box filter with mine as they get mucky and toxins can build up fast, with these you can tell at a glance if they need a more frequent change.

These are cool frogs, full of character and great as a beginner species.

Maddie


----------

